# Musky - Underwater Video



## anglersthree (Oct 26, 2012)

During a recent fishing trip we collected underwater footage of fish in their natural habitat - not being fished or baited. We were concerned that the size of our camera rig would scare the fish, however, the opposite was true as it attracted walleye, smallmouth bass, redhorse suckers and muskie in good numbers. The cameras were left running for approximately 2 hours in 2 locations, 12 feet of water in a river channel then 4 feet of water in a silty bay. This video shows the muskies that passed the cameras; the walleye, sucker and bass footage will be posted soon.

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Cool vid!


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

What did your camera look like, was there a light on it?


----------



## anglersthree (Oct 26, 2012)

We just used a gopro on a home made mount and set it on the bottom for a couple hours


----------

